# ENglisch/Automatisierungstechnik



## Mike369 (2 April 2009)

Hi Leute,

ihr kennt das bestimmt das man in der Berufsschule englisch lernt aber nie das Berufsbezogene.
Wollt mal fragen ob irgendjemand ein Buch weiß oder empfehlen kann zum Englisch lernen für Automatisierungs richtung oder ähnlichem.


----------



## Cerberus (2 April 2009)

Schau doch mal hier, hier oder hier.


----------



## Medical (2 April 2009)

Du hast ne PN


----------



## Cerberus (2 April 2009)

Medical schrieb:


> Du hast ne PN


 
Schickst du ihr die Vorschläge per PN? Wieso stellst du sie nicht ganz normal rein, dann profitieren auch andere davon.


----------



## Medical (2 April 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Schickst du ihr die Vorschläge per PN? Wieso stellst du sie nicht ganz normal rein, dann profitieren auch andere davon.


wie soll ich denn hier ein Buch das ich übrig habe reinstellen?ROFLMAO:


----------



## Cerberus (2 April 2009)

Sorry, in dem Fall war die PN angemessen! :s12:


----------



## marlob (2 April 2009)

Als Nachschlagewerk kann dies auch hilfreich sein
http://www.festo.com/net/de_de/dictionary/default.aspx


----------



## maxi (2 April 2009)

Maike schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ihr kennt das bestimmt das man in der Berufsschule englisch lernt aber nie das Berufsbezogene.
> Wollt mal fragen ob irgendjemand ein Buch weiß oder empfehlen kann zum Englisch lernen für Automatisierungs richtung oder ähnlichem.


 
Hallo,

ich bin dafür vollzeit 2 Wochen auf eine Schulung gegangen.
Dies wahr sehr klasse.
Danach noch 2 Wochen auf Buisiness English.

Das ist der hammer, wie man in eine rprofessionellen Sprachschule in nur 4 Wochen sein Englisch so dermassen verbessern kann.

Hierfür ist es aber notwendig das du schon gut in Englisch bist. 

Die Schulungen werden zu 60% von der EU gefördert.


----------



## Mike369 (2 April 2009)

@cerberus das heißt nicht ihr sondern ihm... hab mich bei meinem username nur vertippt und nicht gemerkt und ändern kann ich s auch nicht...hehe


----------



## Cerberus (2 April 2009)

Achso. Schreib doch Markus mal ne PN mit der freundlichen Bitte, ob er deinen Usernamen nicht ändern könnte. Helmut_von_der_Reparatur wurde auch schon umgetauft.


----------



## Mike369 (2 April 2009)

ah cool danke


----------

